# Reserve Deputy Mike Wilken



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Reserve Deputy Mike Wilken 
*Ramsey County Sheriff's Department
Minnesota*
End of Watch: Sunday, October 25, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 56
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 24, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Reserve Deputy Mike Wilken succumbed to injuries sustained the previous night when he was struck by a vehicle at the intersection of White Bear Avenue and Frost Avenue. He was directing traffic at the sheriff's office's annual haunted house, which raised money for the D.A.R.E. program.

He had just spoken to a driver and was walking on a crosswalk when he was struck by a vehicle. He was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries the following morning.

Deputy Wilken had volunteered as a reserve deputy for 10 years and also served as a civilian employee of the St. Paul Police Department. He is survived by his wife, two children, and three siblings.
Agency Contact Information
Ramsey County Sheriff's Department
425 Grove Street
St. Paul, MN 55101

Phone: (651) 266-9333

_*Please contact the Ramsey County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## eric120 (Apr 27, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Wilken.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in peace


----------

